# Danske app and on-line banking finished



## DingDing (8 Dec 2014)

My danske on-line banking has stopped working and the app stopped working on the 4th Dec


----------



## Kundan (9 Dec 2014)

DingDing said:


> My danske on-line banking has stopped working and the app stopped working on the 4th Dec



But you still will be able to access bank statement for the period prior to your  a/c termination date via eBanking.


----------



## potnoodler (9 Dec 2014)

No I'm totally locked out


----------



## DingDing (9 Dec 2014)

I am totally locked out as well.  I would have had all my statements electronically.  I am not sure if it is pepper or Danske I need to go to for my past statements.


----------



## DingDing (9 Dec 2014)

Kundan said:


> But you still will be able to access bank statement for the period prior to your  a/c termination date via eBanking.



I still have a mortgage with them as well and I need access to  the statements.


----------



## DingDing (12 Dec 2014)

Was on to Danske, they seemed surprised that Pepper had not written to me to tell me that the on-line banking was going to be shut down.

They also seemed surprised when I requested printed statements back to when the mortgage account was opened.

Also surprised when I could not give them the account number as I could not log on to on-line banking to get it.

They have not really thought this through.


----------



## michaelm (12 Dec 2014)

Kundan said:


> But you still will be able to access bank statement for the period prior to your  a/c termination date via eBanking.


eBanking is no more.


----------



## Eeyore (12 Dec 2014)

I've just tried it and I can still login to eBanking and see details of my mortgage account.


----------



## michaelm (12 Dec 2014)

Are you using a mobile App or the webpage?  The eBanking link is gone from the webpage, do you have direct URL that you can post here?  I'm just curious; I downloaded any important statements previously.


----------



## Eeyore (12 Dec 2014)

I use the following link which I have bookmarked:

[broken link removed]


----------



## michaelm (12 Dec 2014)

Thanks.  That worked for me too.


----------



## serotoninsid (13 Dec 2014)

Eeyore said:


> I use the following link which I have bookmarked:
> 
> [broken link removed]



Perhaps they're avid AAM visitors - as they have now closed down your work around ;-)


----------



## DingDing (18 Dec 2014)

They sent me another code card for the online banking system today as my previous one was about to expire.


----------



## galwegian44 (18 Dec 2014)

serotoninsid said:


> Perhaps they're avid AAM visitors - as they have now closed down your work around ;-)



Hmmm, thanks for the link, works for me too. I thought my access was gone but this works great.

Thanks.


----------



## serotoninsid (18 Dec 2014)

galwegian44 said:


> Hmmm, thanks for the link, works for me too. I thought my access was gone but this works great.
> 
> Thanks.



Strange...it was gone...and is still gone from the drop down list...but now appears immediately on-screen via that link.


----------



## Eeyore (19 Dec 2014)

Still working for me too.


----------



## Orbit (1 Jan 2015)

It great that this link works but presumably it will eventually stop working and how will I see my mortgage account then ?
Does anybody know if Pepper will be providing an online view of mortgage accounts ?


----------



## RainyDay (2 Jan 2015)

DingDing said:


> Was on to Danske, they seemed surprised that Pepper had not written to me to tell me that the on-line banking was going to be shut down.


I did get a warning letter from somebody (Danske or Pepper) about the online services shutting down, and I had warning messages in the app in the weeks coming up to the shutdown date.


----------



## Rambler1 (8 Jan 2015)

DingDing said:


> Was on to Danske, they seemed surprised that Pepper had not written to me to tell me that the on-line banking was going to be shut down.
> 
> They also seemed surprised when I requested printed statements back to when the mortgage account was opened.
> 
> ...


This link does not work anymore. How do we access out account and e-statements now ...!!!


----------



## laois1 (10 Jan 2015)

Hi. I've just noticed that the app has finished. It was very useful to see the status of ones mortgage accounts, outstanding balances, changes in mortgage amounts with rate changes etc. I got no notification that this was going to end. I have no access to any statements now. Has anyone had a response from Pepper to see if they will post out paper statements now and if so how often ? Im sure its a plan to save money but they can't leave us totally in the dark can they ???


----------



## MrEarl (12 Jan 2015)

Hello,

I am extremely sorry to see these online features gone, but I guess it was only a matter of time, once Danske pulled out.

I have been getting paper statements from Danske for all of my accounts (incl. Homeloan, Personal Loan, Card account etc) despite also having had online facilities, so I expect it's no problem to arrange paper statements.  Infact, I think the Bank has to legally provide you with statements, so if they have axed the online services, you should be able to "demand" paper statements I would think.


----------



## Deb (12 Jan 2015)

I checked with Pepper a couple of months ago and they said we would receive paper statements annually in January.  I received the annual statement last week - I agree annual statements are not satisfactory given that we had access at all times up until December.  I also noticed when I received my statement that the interest rate charged was higher than before as the discounts that applied where one also had a current account with Danske have been discontinued.  The bank didn't notify me of the change in rate. I think Danske's treatment of mortgage holders is awful.


----------



## michaelm (13 Jan 2015)

Deb said:


> I also noticed when I received my statement that the interest rate charged was higher than before as the discounts that applied where one also had a current account with Danske have been discontinued.


Are you sure about this?  I received an annual statement for 2014 and the interest rate is unchanged, still reflecting the .45% current account discount.


----------



## Molly Bloom (2 Feb 2015)

'Morning everyone,

Yes, I tried yesterday to check my mortgage statement for the last month online.  Couldn't do it, could only access the bottom-line balance owed.  It's better than nothing, but shouldn't Danske be obliged to allow us online access to account details?

It's shabby treatment of their customers...


----------



## Molly Bloom (17 Apr 2015)

Hi AAM Danske customers,

I've just tried to log in using Eeyore's link, which worked for me as recently as 2 weeks ago. Has anyone else succeeded in logging in recently?

I'm one of those control freaks who likes checking her mortgage balance regularly.  I'm not impressed by Danske.


----------



## MrEarl (19 Apr 2015)

Molly Bloom said:


> ....I'm one of those control freaks who likes checking her mortgage balance regularly.  I'm not impressed by Danske.



Personally, I'd call you a responsible and caring debtor of Danske Bank.  It's only a shame, Danske bank don't care as much about their customers anymore !


----------



## Molly Bloom (20 Apr 2015)

MrEarl said:


> Personally, I'd call you a responsible and caring debtor of Danske Bank.  It's only a shame, Danske bank don't care as much about their customers anymore !


Thanks for that, MrEarl! I actually tried again on Saturday morning and succeeded in logging in. No details of transactions on the mortgage, but at least I can see the bottom line. Best wishes, MB


----------



## Molly Bloom (11 May 2015)

Just by way of update -

Having tried the Danske online link again recently, and failed to access my mortgage account details, I phoned Pepper.  They confirm that Danske has now switched off access for personal customers to any online access to their accounts.

Pepper also advise that THEY are developing on online resource which should enable Danske customers to check their mortgage balance, and is due to be up and running some time over the summer.


----------



## Orbit (8 Sep 2015)

Does anybody know if Pepper have developed the online app yet ?


----------



## MrEarl (8 Sep 2015)

Molly Bloom said:


> ...Pepper also advise that THEY are developing on online resource which should enable Danske customers to check their mortgage balance, and is due to be up and running some time over the summer.



Really ?

That seems like a lot of capital expenditure to develop an App but would be great if true.


----------

